# Constapation!?! Please Help



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

One of my three RBPs looks like he is having some build up. its as if he just needs to sh*t really badly. He has some sort of build up right before his ass. You can see some sort of something coming out, but not really sure what going on. He's been like this for a week and not sure at all what to do now. Please help!!! thanks

I will try to upload pictures


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

definitely upload pics if you can. thats odd.

i guess my first question is how is he behaving? still eating? also is he solitary or with a shoal? it might be just that...but it might also be a parasitic infection.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

good news, it came out whatever it was. It looked like part of a plastic plant


----------

